# Lefty Lynskey Rohloff 29er



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

The latest from Cyclemonkey. I shot it today. We try and get a record of these bikes before they leave Neil's hands. Some neat stuff.


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

good looking bike and build! lots of cables off the front but looks like they all have there use. 

i really want to add an internal geared hub to the stable of bikes think it would be so much fun to ride in bad weather conditions!

joe


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

wow , thats up there with lefty ss slingshots


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

BeauTful!


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

I've seen some very creative IGH builds, but takes the prize for "Most Originality". The parts selection and color scheme is well done. 

Best go get that thing dirty now. Go on, get!

BFE


----------

